# Need Help!! With tool rebuilds!!.



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

I need help with installing the premier/blue line rubber gasket on a angle box. I have done it before on a pump and it was a major chore. Does anyone know of a good way to get the little rubber fingers through the holes on the backing plate of the angle box? I need a better way than heating them up, it doesnt work. Also I need help with installing some new wheels on my bazooka, I can do basic repairs like blades and cable but I do not know how to disassemble the head and replace these wheels. Ok thanks any help will be appreciated.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have never done this but my experience with rubber gaskets is to use vaseline
you might want to try that. The other thing would be heat the gasket in oil not water


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

Rebel, Yeah Vaseline probably would not work. If you have ever installed (tried) these before you would know that vaseline would not work. those holes are much smaller in diameter than the new rubber fingers are. I had a pump gasket I tried to install that had much less fingers and I could not get many of them in the holes without breaking. I tried oil, grease, heating them up etc. eventually I had half of them in and half of them out, Just cut them carefully and glued the gasket on with gorilla glue. So far it has held. I do not want to do that again, I want to know the correct way to do it. I have premier/blue line boxes that also need new gaskets. thx.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

thesprayking said:


> Rebel, Yeah Vaseline probably would not work. If you have ever installed (tried) these before you would know that vaseline would not work. those holes are much smaller in diameter than the new rubber fingers are. I had a pump gasket I tried to install that had much less fingers and I could not get many of them in the holes without breaking. I tried oil, grease, heating them up etc. eventually I had half of them in and half of them out, Just cut them carefully and glued the gasket on with gorilla glue. So far it has held. I do not want to do that again, I want to know the correct way to do it. I have premier/blue line boxes that also need new gaskets. thx.:thumbsup:



Hey King ... Your making the big bucks ..... Take it and have a "Professional" fix it. J/K

Seriously .... did you call the manufacturer and see if they have any tips?


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

No big bucks here, Just talking prices in that other thread. I think everyone of us in this trade are getting roped. But Anyways, awhile back I contacted tape tech about the bazooka head but all they give me is a schematic of where everything goes. I can find one of those on the net. No help. As for premier I guess I will look on blue lines site and see if they can help, without directing me to a service center to spend more dough.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

King,
Looking at the gasket though can't see to well through the plastic the fingers have 2 sizes. These are what you would call stretch fingers they are a b..ch to get in. its all in the amount of pull on the finger end. If I am seeing this right after they are in the extra must be cut off. Unfortunately there is not a maintenance manual on blue-line site just a scehmatic ie parts breakdown. I did not look if they were Iso9000 14000 because then they are required to give out the maintenance manual. Best thing would be to call them and request it. There is another way, would be to counter sink the holes on the back side of the plate slightly to give the fingers guidance and lots of vaseline. I am sure there shops have a special pull maschine or tool which has the right amount of torque to stretch them in. I am not so sure you will find an easy way. Too much pull they break not enough they get stuck half way in. Not only do I have a drywall business here I also do hydraulics and these type of gaskets are my worst nightmare I usually order 2 in the first place. Another thing would be to stretch one to see what pull torque you would need to get them to fit without tearing, then do all 48 of them the same, thats the trick all the same pull. And you will be suprised how well vaseline works. 

Rebel

Found this on the web its a site where you can order the maintenance manual for all makes and manufacture of automatic tools http://tipsfromthetooldr.com


----------



## thesprayking (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks rebel, Yeah I went for it today and boiled some water then let it cool down with the rubber gasket in it and then used vaseline & 3in1 oil to pull the fingers through. It worked fine, It also helped to space out your tugging and use even pulling for all. I was worried I was going to break a little finger and it be stuck halfway in. but all in all worked out fine. Now I got 3 other leaky boxes to do and they do not look like fun


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

thesprayking said:


> Thanks rebel, Yeah I went for it today and boiled some water then let it cool down with the rubber gasket in it and then used vaseline & 3in1 oil to pull the fingers through. It worked fine, It also helped to space out your tugging and use even pulling for all. I was worried I was going to break a little finger and it be stuck halfway in. but all in all worked out fine. Now I got 3 other leaky boxes to do and they do not look like fun


Glad I could help


----------

